# Windows 10 won't boot after RAM upgrade



## amir1972 (Feb 10, 2010)

*SysInfo Data:*
*Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6143 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (37 GB Free); F: 232 GB (68 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P5K PRO
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated*​
I have an Asus P5K Pro Motherboard, and I have recently bought 4 DDR2/800Mhz 2 GB RAM modules, in order to take advantage of the maximum RAM amount my mobo can support.

After installing the RAM, Windows 10 couldn't boot anymore: after BIOS post, I get a BSOD telling me that my PC can't start properly and that the OS can't start due to missing/damaged kernel (File: \windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe - Error Code 0x0000221)

What I have checked/tried so far:

a) BIOS is updated
b) Video drivers are updated
c) Tried to boot removing any one module from any RAM slot: It works.
d) Tried to boot with every single module in the first RAM slot: It works.
e) Tried to boot with a couple of 2GB new modules + a couple 0f 1 GB old modules: It works.
f) Tried to boot from USB Windows 10 Installation created with MS Creation Tool with 4 2GB modules: it doesn't works, similar BSOD, but missing/damaged file appears to be \windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
with error Code 0x0000225.

The test above would suggest that RAMs and the mobo's RAM slots should be ok.

The W10 install is an upgrade from a W7 clean install.

I can't even try a W10 clean install, since the W10 installation USB pendrive still gives a BSOD with the 4th module installed.

I could try a W10 clean install with just 3 modules installed.

Anyway, such a procedure would involve to spend a whole day or more on re-installing everything (if it works, i.e. if Windows boots after reinstalling and putting in the 4th module).

I would rather try to understand why I get a BSOD and if there is a better way to make W10 work properly.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Firstly, there is no nice way to tell you this
Your system both the CPU and the chipset will NEVER run Windows 10 successfully
It is of 2007 vintage approx. and is really not suitable for 10

Regarding the memory the error on loading windows is misleading - the NT OS Krnl as you may know refers to the NT - new technology - although it is not new - now by any means and no longer actually refers to that - OS refers to Operating system and the Kernel refers in simple explanation, in your case to the base layers of loading the OS and that involves the memory controller

IT MAYBE that
In this case the problem is caused by the memory controller - the chipset when it is attempting to deal with the demand of the OS loading and the stress of the 4 slots filled.

Or it maybe that the ram you have bought is not the right spec for the board - is it 800MHz PC2-6400 or is it 1066 with an SPD of 800

Finally I do not think you will get it to work with the 4 sticks of 2GB
It may be worthwhile you posting the exact ram details you have bought AND entering BIOS setup - see your manual and set DRAM frequency DDR2-800 see section 4-17 of your manual

This will explain the problem
http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=69471


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Having seen my reply a response from you would be appreciated


----------



## amir1972 (Feb 10, 2010)

I apologize. After I read the post on the link you gave me, I just wanted to do some more testing before answering, but I kept procrastinating...

First of all, thanks for your reply: I don't completely agree on the matter of W10 not running on my CPU/chipset environment: It's old, and it may not work like a more recent PC, but it still works, better than when it had Windows XP (I never installed Vista and I installed W7 only to upgrade to W10). 
I also lately installed an SSD drive as OS disk and now it's even better.

I bought the RAMs here. The exact RAM details are:

Dimm Speed: DDR2-6400 (PC2-800)
 Dimm Type: Non-ECC
 Product code: FT256MLQ64V8U
 Storage Capacity: 2GB Module
 Form Factor: 240 Pin Dimm
Since the RAMs are sold as compatible with the P5K Pro, I have thought your first hypothesis to be right.

I also ran CPU-z with only three banks populated, and noticed that DRAM frequency was set to 400 Mhz.

Since the BIOS automatically sets DRAM speed by default, and assuming that the chipset can't deal with the stress of the 4 slots filled at the DRAM speed automatically set by BIOS at its default speed, I tried to set FSB Strap to North Bridge (which was set to AUTO) to the maximum frequency (400 Mhz).

I could finally boot W10 with these settings. Since according to CPU-z the DRAM frequency had decreased, I restarted and forced the DRAM speed to 709 Mhz, since the maximum speed (792 Mhz) caused the BIOS not to recognize the CPU.

I am now running W10 with all the 8 GB of RAM, with a DRAM frequency of 356.3, still according to CPU-z.

Again, thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

The above is correct; win10 is not a supported operating system. The latest supported operating system is win8.1. This means that asus has not tested AND does not want to waste time/money writing drivers for obsolete hardware. When you use an unsupported operating system, you are in effect a beta tester; might work and it might not work.

Next motherboards of that era VERY often had problems with all four ram slots populated. The is not unique to asus, it happened with a lot of board mfg.

Next the correct listed speed for the ram is 400mzh. The first D in DDR is for double; the ram is at 400 speed however it is double pumped to arrive at the listed speed of 800.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers pleased I helped to solve it for you
There is a long time problem with that board and four sticks of ram
In fact if you look at the ram QVL list, although of course it is now way out of date there is NOT even ONE recommendation for four sticks at 2o48MB each

My colleague crjdriver is very knowledgeable and he knows that it should be MHz = his mzh


crjdriver said:


> xt the correct listed speed for the ram is 400*mzh*


is a typo.


----------



## amir1972 (Feb 10, 2010)

Well. Then I've been beta testing W10 with 3 GB in 3 slots on my PK5 Pro for the last three years.
I've also beta tested it until now today with 8 Gb in 4 slots.

If someting goes wrong I'll update this topic.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Please mark it solved
Click mark solved button on your opening post
If something does go wrong and topic is still available as live topic - mark unsolved and post
If topic is locked please start new topic.

As I said pleased to have helped a little.


----------

